# What should I do? Code Errors !!!!



## ScoodyDooby (6 mo ago)

BMW 116i 57plate had a diagnostic report and I haven’t got a clue what to do as the mechanic said I should go to a bmw specialist with it and I’m not made of money  
here’s the errors 
(Cas) A0B5, A118, A0B3
(SGM-ZGM) A6CF, C90B, C918, A6C9, A6C9
(Srs) 93FB
(IC) A3AD, A3AE, A3AF, A3AC, A3B9, A550
(CD) E1D1, E1D0, E1D2
(FRM) A8AA, A8AC, 9CAC, E599, E597, E594, 932C
(AC) E717, E71A, E71C, E71B, E720, 
Thanks in advanced


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

ScoodyDooby said:


> BMW 116i 57plate had a diagnostic report and I haven’t got a clue what to do as the mechanic said I should go to a bmw specialist with it and I’m not made of money
> here’s the errors
> (Cas) A0B5, A118, A0B3
> (SGM-ZGM) A6CF, C90B, C918, A6C9, A6C9
> ...


There are many errors. The best thing would be to delete them and repeat the diagnosis. Surely some errors are not existing. To know what they are the best is to use ista. What car do you have? is it an E series, an F... ?

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------

